# Topics > Arts > Theatre >  Mystery Science Theater 3000 (MST3K), television comedy series, USA

## Airicist

Website - mst3k.com

youtube.com/mst3kofficial

facebook.com/mysterysciencetheater3000

twitter.com/MST3K

Mystery Science Theater 3000 on Wikipedia

"Mystery Science Theater 3000" on IMDb

Creator - Joel Hodgson

"Bring Back MYSTERY SCIENCE THEATER 3000" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

MST3K: Mitchell (full movie) with annotations

Published on Aug 27, 2014




> Watch the entire film with annotations!
> Learn the meaning behind every reference made by Joel, Servo and Crow, no matter how obscure. And if we missed anything, be sure to let us know in the comments section.
> 
> Mitchell is a cop who plays by his own rules. Of course, his rules usually involve heavy drinking, abrasiveness, and all-around sleazy behavior. This 1975 Joe Don Baker vehicle is the perfect film for the MST3K gang to riff on.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Mystery Science Theater 3000 revival is as funny (and necessary) as the original"

by Noel Murray
April 14, 2017

----------


## Airicist

MST3K | Tom Servo & Crow Pitch Shows to Netflix | Netflix

Published on May 11, 2017




> Tom Servo and Crow T. Robot get an opportunity to pitch ideas for shows Netflix during a meeting with Ted Sarandos.
> 
> Anticipated Reboot of Fan Favorite Series Mystery Science Theater 3000 is available on Netflix in the US, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, UK and Ireland. Original creator Joel Hodgson will be joined by comedian Jonah Ray (“Jonah Heston”) as the new host and Felicia Day (Geek & Sundry) as “Kinga Forrester.” 
> 
> A Kickstarter campaign, spearheaded by Hodgson and Shout! Factory, surpassed the goal of funding the production of 14 new episodes and set the world record as the highest-funded film and TV crowdfunding campaign in history.
> 
> Mystery Science Theater 3000’s national broadcast life began in 1989. Set on the Satellite of Love where a human host is trapped by mad scientists with his two robot sidekicks and forced to watch an endless run of B movies. The format proved to be popular, and during its eleven years and 198 episodes on the Comedy Channel and Sci-Fi Channel, it attained a loyal fan base and critical acclaim, including a Peabody Award and two Emmys® nominations.

----------

